# Whats is the white/clear stuff?



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Can anyone please help me out with what this is? Might not be algae, maybe? Not the best of photos, but hopefully someone can give some insight and what to do to get rid of it.

Thanks


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok also have these little worm things on the glass. Never had these problems before this tank is about 2 months old 2.5g.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nobody??

I did put a mystery snail in there last night and it seems to have torn through some of it.


----------

